

2048 in OCaml with Js_of_ocaml (with some bugs) - pietrofmaggi
https://rawgit.com/dinosaure/demilekarantuite/master/index.html

======
pietrofmaggi
Source is here [1].

[1]
[https://github.com/dinosaure/demilekarantuite](https://github.com/dinosaure/demilekarantuite)

